# Yukon XL for Sale!!!!



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a 2002 3/4 Ton Yukon XL for sale. It has Full Leather Package, XM Radio, 20" wheels and Tires. 8.1 L Vortec Engine!!!!! Will pull anything you have...they do not even make this motor anymore and it is hard to find one in this shape. 94000 miles, but I will include a 5000 mile warranty with purchase!! Only asking $10,000!! VERY GOOD PRICE for a nice Yukon!!


----------

